# e si che



## piccione73

Hi,
I would like to translate this sentence:
Sei la persona piu' strana che io abbia mai incontrato nella mia vita, e si che ne conosco (di persone)...
"You're the most weird person that I have met in my life,....?????
Thanks


----------



## Lello4ever

"You're the strangest person I've ever met in my life, and I've met so many..."


----------



## Leo57

piccione73 said:


> Hi,
> I would like to translate this sentence:
> Sei la persona piu' strana che io abbia mai incontrato nella mia vita, e si che ne conosco (di persone)...
> "You're the most weird person that I have met in my life,....?????
> Thanks


 
You are the strangest/weirdest person that I have ever met in my life....

(be careful who you are calling strange or weird!)

Regards
Leo


----------



## piccione73

Do you think that use strange or weird could be dangerous?
I'm trying to find some other word...but I'm not able 
So, I could use "and I've met so many" for " e si che"
Grazie mille a tutti e due


----------



## Lello4ever

No, vanno bene. Cosa intendi comunque per strano?


----------



## piccione73

eeehhh...una persona che non riesci a capire cosa pensa, cosa vuole, che dice una cosa e poi fa esattamente il contrario, che e' tutto e niente...insomma strana! non trovo nessun altro termine nemmeno in italiano!


----------



## Lello4ever

Strangest o weirdest vanno bene.


----------



## piccione73

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Can anyone explain the structure of "*e si che ne *conosco" it's not making any sense to me.


----------



## Le Peru

Alex_Murphy said:


> Can anyone explain the structure of "*e si che ne *conosco" it's not making any sense to me.


 
It isn't simple at all to illustrate it...

"Si" should be "sì", for real. "Sì che" has the function of emphasize "ne conosco di persone."

The sentence can also be so:

_Sei la persona piu' strana che io abbia mai incontrato nella mia vita, e ne conosco tante (di persone)..._

(I added "_tante_", though it was implicit already, you don't need it.)
If you add "_sì che_", it gives to the verb and the sentence that follow it more strength. You are remarking you do know a lot people (I think "_sì che_" has the same function that "_do_" does in the sentence I underlined.) 

"_Sì_" needs "_che_"... I don't know the reason. It is a grammar rule... 

_Sì, sono laureato._
_Sì che sono laureato._ more strong. You want to do the point that you are graduated, here.

Tu non vai più in quella pizzeria.
Sì che ci vado!

E' incredibile che (io) non sia mai stato a Bologna, e sì che ne faccio di viaggi in Emilia Romagna.

Sometimes you can use this construction of the sentence in a ironical way as well.

I hope I'm giving you some answer, instead of more confusion... 
Ciao


----------



## piccione73

Great Le Peru!
I didn't answer because I didn't know how to explain "e sì che". 
But I think that you have found the correct words...
Grazie


----------



## Le Peru

piccione73 said:


> Great Le Peru!
> I didn't answer because I didn't know how to explain "e sì che".
> But I think that you have found the correct words...
> Grazie


 
I hope so. 
Thanks.


----------



## perfavore

Ciao P,

Strange is better than weird which can be really offensive to some people. Another way to say it may be, "I never had a problem figuring out somebody till I met you".



Le Peru said:


> It isn't simple at all to illustrate it...
> 
> "Si" should be "sì", for real (to be sure) . "Sì che" has the function of emphasizing "ne conosco di persone."
> 
> The sentence can also be something like:
> 
> _Sei la persona piu' strana che io abbia mai incontrato nella mia vita, e ne conosco tante (di persone)..._
> 
> (I added "_tante_", though it was implicit already, you don't need it.)
> If you add "_sì che_", it gives to the verb and the sentence that follows it more strength. You are remarking you do know a lot people (I think "_sì che_" has the same function that "_do_" does in the sentence I underlined.)
> 
> "_Sì_" needs "_che_"... I don't know the reason. It is a grammar rule...
> 
> _Sì, sono laureato._
> _Sì che sono laureato._ more strong. You want to do the point that you are truly/actually graduated, here.
> 
> Tu non vai più in quella pizzeria.
> Sì che ci vado!
> 
> E' incredibile che (io) non sia mai stato a Bologna, e sì che ne faccio di viaggi in Emilia Romagna.
> 
> Sometimes you can use this construction of the sentence in an ironical way as well.
> 
> I hope I'm giving you some answers, instead of more confusion...
> Ciao



Grazie per la tua spiegazione.


----------



## Le Peru

perfavore said:


> Grazie per la tua spiegazione.


 
Grazie a te. ^_^


----------



## Zsanna

piccione73 said:


> e si che ne conosco (di persone)


A question to native English speakers: wouldn't it be possible to translate this as: (and) even so, I have met some?


----------



## Starless74

Zsanna said:


> (and) even so, I have met some


There's a difference in meaning from the Italian sentence, in my opinion
but I'm leaving the specific answer to native speakers, as you duly requested.


----------



## Zsanna

Starless74 said:


> There's a difference in meaning from the Italian sentence, in my opinion


That sounds intriguing... I wonder in what way.

I may just as well be wrong about the interpretation of the Italian meaning and it is better if I try to explain what it means to me. As far as I understand it, the accent is not on how many (i.e. a lot) I have seen so far, rather (or as well as) that the phenomenon itself (here: somebody strange) is far from being/not at all new to me. Or at least, shouldn't be.

Does that sound right?


----------



## Pietruzzo

piccione73 said:


> Sei la persona piu' strana che io abbia mai incontrato nella mia vita, e *sì* che ne conosco (di persone)...


The meaning of the original sentence was "You're the strangest person I've ever met and ( that's remarkable since) I know a lot of people".


----------



## Starless74

Zsanna said:


> As far as I understand it, the accent is not on how many (i.e. a lot) I have seen so far, rather (or as well as) that the phenomenon itself (here: somebody strange) is far from being/not at all new to me. Or at least, shouldn't be.


If I just stick to the words, it actually could mean either: "...and believe me, I have met quite a few people [but you're the strangest of all]"
or "...and believe me, I met quite a few _strange_ people [but you beat them all]".

To me, none of the two seem to match "and even so, I met some", but I may be getting this last phrase wrong
so I'd better stop here and let native speakers finish the job.


----------



## theartichoke

Zsanna said:


> A question to native English speakers: wouldn't it be possible to translate this as: (and) even so, I have met some?


Starless is right: "even so" doesn't have the right meaning. It means "despite what I've just said," as in "I have a ton of work to do; even so, I'm going to the party tonight."  Are you sure you're not thinking of "even _though_"? It wouldn't be the most colloquial way to put it, but you'd still convey the right meaning with "You're the strangest person I've ever met, even though I've met some strange ones!"

Myself, I'd probably say "You're the strangest person I've ever met, and believe me, I've met a lot of them!" (I personally think that "them" in this context always implies "strange people" and not just "people," but this may be debatable.)


----------



## Pietruzzo

theartichoke said:


> (I personally think that "them" in this context always implies "strange people" and not just "people,"


I would certainly agree, hadn't the OP clearly stated what she meant to say


piccione73 said:


> ne conosco (di persone)


----------



## theartichoke

Pietruzzo said:


> I would certainly agree, hadn't the OP clearly stated what she meant to say


Very true. If you were faced with just this Italian sentence, though, would you assume the _ne _stood for _persone strane_ and not just _persone_? _Sei la persona piu' strana che io abbia mai incontrato nella mia vita, e si che ne conosco. _I'm just curious as to whether my assumption holds for both languages.


----------



## You little ripper!

piccione73 said:


> Sei la persona piu' strana che io abbia mai incontrato nella mia vita, e si che ne conosco (di persone).



_You would have to be one of the strangest persons I've ever met, and I can tell/assure you, I know a lot of people!_


----------



## Zsanna

theartichoke said:


> Are you sure you're not thinking of "even _though_"?


It occured to me afterwards that it was a more likely solution... I'm glad you checked and confirmed it.   (The trouble was that I started off from the French "et pourtant" and looked up its English equivalent in the dictionary and accepted what I saw automatically. And the original idea was not right really...Tut-tut.)


----------



## Einstein

"You're the strangest person I've ever met, and that's saying something".
" ... il che è tutto dire".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Einstein said:


> "You're the strangest person I've ever met, and that's saying something".
> " ... il che è tutto dire".


Nice turn of phrase (both English and Italian) but not the translation required, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tellure

Questa la definizione del Treccani:

*g.* Un sign. proprio, più o meno sim. a «eppure», acquista nella locuz. fam.* e sì che*, con cui, anche nell’uso odierno, si introduce una constatazione: e sì che ti avevo avvertito!; e sì che non sei sordo!, ecc.
sì in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## Einstein

Pietruzzo said:


> Nice turn of phrase (both English and Italian) but not the translation required, I'm afraid.


I'm not sure why. If I know only three or four people, then to tell one of them that he/she is "the weirdest I have ever met" is not a particularly significant statement. On the other hand, if I know hundreds of people, then I'm saying something more meaningful. Isn't that the point of the original sentence?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Einstein said:


> On the other hand, if I know hundreds of people, then I'm saying something more meaningful. Isn't that the point of the original sentence?


I guess so. What I can't see is how you know that on the basis of "You're the strangest person I've ever met, and that's saying something". To me the implied part may be totally different, eg. "...since I'm quite a weird guy too".


----------



## Einstein

Pietruzzo said:


> I guess so. What I can't see is how you know that on the basis of "You're the strangest person I've ever met, and that's saying something". To me the implied part may be totally different, eg. "...since I'm quite a weird guy too".


So ypou're saying that it's not clear whether I'm referring to the number of people or the degree of strangeness. I suppose you're right.


----------

